# GoPro HD 1080P for $129.99



## mlctvt (Dec 17, 2011)

There's a new GoPro HD 1080P on today's woot deal. $5.00 shipping too
I bought 2 

http://www.woot.com/


----------



## Nick (Dec 17, 2011)

Great price


----------



## ski stef (Dec 17, 2011)

awesome, thanks


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 17, 2011)

That looks like a great deal, but don't think I really need one, must resist....


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 17, 2011)

sold out, i'd have got one if they weren't.


----------



## Nick (Dec 17, 2011)

Me too im in the car


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 22, 2011)

a little elf told me santa is bringing me one....


----------



## roark (Dec 22, 2011)

contour roam for $89, not 1080 but a good price. And you can post videos for riverc0il to enjoy 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=pe_172710_22130790_pe_button/?docId=1000760861


----------



## mlctvt (Dec 22, 2011)

OK the Gopros came in today. Excellent that they have a bunch of helmet mounts included in the $129.99 price.  

I can see using it for biking but now I've got to decide if it's cool for an old guy like me to have a camera mounted to the top of my head when skiing ? Especially when I'm not into big air anymore. 
Most skiers/boarders I see with helmet cams are kids in the parks.


----------



## jaja111 (Dec 23, 2011)

mlctvt said:


> OK the Gopros came in today. Excellent that they have a bunch of helmet mounts included in the $129.99 price.
> 
> I can see using it for biking but now I've got to decide if it's cool for an old guy like me to have a camera mounted to the top of my head when skiing ? Especially when I'm not into big air anymore.
> Most skiers/boarders I see with helmet cams are kids in the parks.



No, the answer is no. Do not become a tele-tubby more concerned with your cinematography than the location of other skiers around you. Tele-tubbies are approaching the top of my list of skiers / boarders to be avoided at all costs because they are inherently dangerous.


----------



## planb420 (Dec 23, 2011)

Picked up one day before yesterday and used it for the first time @ Butternut.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzhV6py_nSg&feature=share


----------



## mlctvt (Dec 23, 2011)

jaja111 said:


> No, the answer is no. Do not become a tele-tubby more concerned with your cinematography than the location of other skiers around you. Tele-tubbies are approaching the top of my list of skiers / boarders to be avoided at all costs because they are inherently dangerous.



lol, I've never had anyone call me a tele-tubbie before. That's a great word for distracted skiers/boarders isn't it. We'll probably see a few this year texting too as their cameras roll.


----------



## mlctvt (Dec 23, 2011)

planb420 said:


> Picked up one day before yesterday and used it for the first time @ Butternut.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzhV6py_nSg&feature=share



Looks good, Did you use the standard helmet mount for this video? What resolution?


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 25, 2011)

looking to score one of these in a cheap post-christmas sale. if anyone sees a deal please post here, many thanks.


----------



## Nick (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah, i'd like one as well, I heard through the grapevine Ski Stef picked on up and put it on her dog :lol:


----------



## ski stef (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah its awesome.  The footage is funny of the dog ill post up the vid once I get it uploaded to youtube.  The thing is sweet.  Using it tomorrow at the mountain too

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## planb420 (Dec 26, 2011)

Resolution was 960 30fps I think...and I used the headband mount as I don't wear a helmet.


----------



## ski stef (Dec 26, 2011)

planb420 said:


> Resolution was 960 30fps I think...and I used the headband mount as I don't wear a helmet.



Ditto for us with the headband mount. Seemed to work ok, got a bit of a headache to be honest. Post some pics and vids later

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## David Metsky (Dec 28, 2011)

Trying out my new GoPro mountain biking in RI.  I had hoped the first use would be skiing, but alas, that's not how things worked out.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 28, 2011)

$189.99 on overstock.com is the best i've seen post christmas, search continues.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 28, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> $189.99 on overstock.com is the best i've seen post christmas, search continues.



Let me know if you find them cheap, I'm kicking myself for not grabbing one now....


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 28, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Let me know if you find them cheap, I'm kicking myself for not grabbing one now....



will do.

the electric fleece blanket on woot.com was very tempting this morning.


----------



## ski stef (Jan 11, 2012)

Nick said:


> Yeah, i'd like one as well, I heard through the grapevine Ski Stef picked on up and put it on her dog :lol:



Z's debut


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 23, 2012)

$150.. tempting, very tempting

http://www.ridemteverest.com/product/gopro-hd-helmet-hero-2011-na-na/11-CHDHH/


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 23, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> $150.. tempting, very tempting
> 
> http://www.ridemteverest.com/product/gopro-hd-helmet-hero-2011-na-na/11-CHDHH/



Damn you!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 23, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Damn you!



i tried to buy it.. got an error during processing.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 24, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i tried to buy it.. got an error during processing.



Did you get it to go thru? Never heard of that site.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 24, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Did you get it to go thru? Never heard of that site.



no, calling cust support in a bit


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 24, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> no, calling cust support in a bit



Have you checked your card to make sure it wasn't used by everyone in NJ since last night?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 24, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Have you checked your card to make sure it wasn't used by everyone in NJ since last night?



no but i don't think i have to check.  i got denied in Canada last weekend and immediately got an email alerting me to possible fraud activity because the card was being used out of the country.   no emails last night.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 24, 2012)

they are sold out :-(


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 24, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> they are sold out :-(



The search is still on!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 27, 2012)

gopro hero 155 

hero2 195.. not sure i trust this site

http://cavalcadeofdeals.com/p/1374/GoPro HD Helmet Hero-%2d%2d-205O002IN56V899.html


----------



## andyzee (Feb 27, 2012)

Ski Stef said:


> Z's debut



Cool idea, but have to admit, watched for about 2 min and started getting motion sickness


----------



## bvibert (Feb 27, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> gopro hero 155
> 
> hero2 195.. not sure i trust this site
> 
> http://cavalcadeofdeals.com/p/1374/GoPro HD Helmet Hero-%2d%2d-205O002IN56V899.html



Looks sketchy to me.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 28, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Looks sketchy to me.



very . . . 

> www. cavalcadeofdeals. com
Server:  vnsc-bak.sys.gtei.net
Address:  4.2.2.2

Non-authoritative answer:
Name:    www. cavalcadeofdeals. com
Address:  141.105.65.235

> 141.105.65.235
Server:  vnsc-bak.sys.gtei.net
Address:  4.2.2.2

Name:    sr7-489.hostkey.ru
Address:  141.105.65.235

>


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 28, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> very . . .
> 
> > www. cavalcadeofdeals. com
> Server:  vnsc-bak.sys.gtei.net
> ...



Is that code for sketchy?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 28, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Is that code for sketchy?



russian web site


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 28, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> russian web site



You don't think the ruskies are honest internet sellers?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 28, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> You don't think the ruskies are honest internet sellers?



nope


----------



## David Metsky (Feb 28, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> nope



Nyet.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 8, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> very . . .
> 
> > www. cavalcadeofdeals. com
> Server:  vnsc-bak.sys.gtei.net
> ...





gmcunni said:


> russian web site





o3jeff said:


> You don't think the ruskies are honest internet sellers?





David Metsky said:


> Nyet.





 my daughter has her ITouch stolen the other day and i'm looking for a new one for HER to purchase.  google for deals and it takes me to some site called LEAPVINE with a super cheap price.  it looked vaguely familiar and turns out to be this same russian website with a different domain name.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 8, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> my daughter has her ITouch stolen the other day and i'm looking for a new one for HER to purchase.  google for deals and it takes me to some site called LEAPVINE with a super cheap price.  it looked vaguely familiar and turns out to be this same russian website with a different domain name.



Are you able to save on shipping by ordering both now?


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 5, 2012)

no bargin @ $175 but cheapest i''ve seen lately from non-Russian mob web sites

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?sku=657021&GOHMH=&Q=&O=productlist&is=REG&A=details


----------



## Nick (Apr 6, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> no bargin @ $175 but cheapest i''ve seen lately from non-Russian mob web sites
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?sku=657021&GOHMH=&Q=&O=productlist&is=REG&A=details



Good for the MTb season


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 6, 2012)

been doing this every day for months ....

http://gopro.com/daily-giveaway/


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 6, 2012)

REI had one one clearance for $199 and had a coupon for 20% too. I debated on it for a few hours and when I went to order it it was sold out. Good thing about REI is that if you ever have a problem with it just return it and they will give you a new one. Figured that was worth a couple dollars more.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 6, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> REI had one one clearance for $199 and had a coupon for 20% too. I debated on it for a few hours and when I went to order it it was sold out. Good thing about REI is that if you ever have a problem with it just return it and they will give you a new one. Figured that was worth a couple dollars more.



don't remember you sharing that deal with me . . . .


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 6, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> don't remember you sharing that deal with me . . . .



I was going to after I ordered mine!


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 6, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I was going to after I ordered mine!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 6, 2012)

gmcunni said:


>



You have all summer to find one unless you want to have one to mtb with!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 13, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> don't remember you sharing that deal with me . . . .



If you are an REI member you get 20% off thru Sunday bringing the price to $160.00. It isn't the GoPro 2 though which is $299 there($240 after discount).
http://www.rei.com/product/810611/gopro-hd-hero-naked-wide-angle-helmet-camera


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 13, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> If you are an REI member you get 20% off thru Sunday bringing the price to $160.00. It isn't the GoPro 2 though which is $299 there($240 after discount).
> http://www.rei.com/product/810611/gopro-hd-hero-naked-wide-angle-helmet-camera



unfortunately that's the naked version, no mounts or straps. i'd have to spend $30+ just to use it :-(


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 13, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> unfortunately that's the naked version, no mounts or straps. i'd have to spend $30+ just to use it :-(



Comes with a helmet mount.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 13, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> unfortunately that's the naked version, no mounts or straps. i'd have to spend $30+ just to use it :-(



It comes with one curved adhesive mount, perfect for mounting to a helmet.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 13, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Comes with a helmet mount.





bvibert said:


> It comes with one curved adhesive mount, perfect for mounting to a helmet.



He has 2 hands too he can hold it with.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 13, 2012)

bvibert said:


> It comes with one curved adhesive mount, perfect for mounting to a helmet.



ah, yes, i guess i read to quickly

Comes with lithium ion battery, waterproof quick-release housing, curved adhesive mount and quick-release buckle


----------



## bvibert (Apr 13, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> ah, yes, i guess i read to quickly
> 
> Comes with lithium ion battery, waterproof quick-release housing, curved adhesive mount and quick-release buckle



But, you can only use it while you're naked


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 27, 2012)

faux pro 

http://www.woot.com


----------



## bvibert (Apr 27, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> faux pro
> 
> http://www.woot.com



I wonder if it's any good?


----------



## Nick (Apr 27, 2012)

what a blatent rip huh? I be it's OK. 

Edit: 

Has an LCD which is nice. Here is the Amazon page for it: http://www.amazon.com/Swann-Freestyle-Waterproof-Sports-Camera/dp/B005EROCLC


> The Swann Freestyle HD Action Video Camera is the ideal accessory if you're a weekend warrior that likes to play like the pros. Capture the time you catch the perfect wave, land an awesome jump, play a stellar riff or your kids first swim in the pool – all in High Definition 1080p video or as 8MP still images. The best part? You can share every one of these moments with your friends and family by uploading the footage to a computer via USB or straight onto a TV using the HDMI connection.
> 
> Video is recorded to a Micro SD card up to 32GB (not included) for up to 10 hours of recording time. Recording can be activated either by the camera's buttons, with VOX voice activated recording or from a distance via the included remote control. The Swann Freestyle HD Action Video Camera is powered by a removable Lithium ion battery providing up to 2.5 hours of recording time per charge.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nick (Apr 27, 2012)

The complaints are basically around the sound sucking. But the sound sucks on gopros too. especially with the stock waterproof case.


----------



## bvibert (May 1, 2012)

Nick said:


> what a blatent rip huh? I be it's OK.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Has an LCD which is nice. Here is the Amazon page for it: http://www.amazon.com/Swann-Freestyle-Waterproof-Sports-Camera/dp/B005EROCLC



It is a blatant rip off, which I don't like.  But the added remote and LCD screen are pretty cool.


----------



## mlctvt (May 25, 2012)

the Swann camera is back on woot today http://www.woot.com/ for $139.99. I had never heard of this camera before seeing this but it sure looks like a GoPro knockoff to me.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 29, 2012)

less dorky looking


http://www.woot.com/offers/1080p-snow-camera-camcorder


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 10, 2013)

still entering the daily drawing.  at costco today they had the GP2 with wifi add-on for $199


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 9, 2013)

GEAR Pro... $39.99 on woot.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 21, 2013)

now Garmin is getting into GoPro's space 

http://mashable.com/2013/08/20/garmin-virb/?utm_cid=mash-com-fb-main-photo


----------



## Nick (Aug 22, 2013)

Saw that. That thing looks like it might be a little overkill


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 8, 2013)

Amazon has the Contour for $133.

http://www.amazon.com/ContourROAM-W...qid=1378641967&sr=8-1&keywords=contour+camera


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 31, 2013)

The Bj's near me has the Hero3 silver edition for $229.99.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 31, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> The Bj's near me has the Hero3 silver edition for $229.99.



I love Bjs. :beer:


----------



## gmcunni (May 19, 2014)

GoPro GoPublic

http://mashable.com/2014/05/19/gopro-ipo-2/?utm_cid=mash-com-fb-main-link


----------



## dlague (May 21, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> GoPro GoPublic
> 
> http://mashable.com/2014/05/19/gopro-ipo-2/?utm_cid=mash-com-fb-main-link



Crazy revenue numbers!


----------



## wa-loaf (May 22, 2014)

dlague said:


> Crazy revenue numbers!



What's the outlook for growth? Seems everyone has one already.


----------



## gmcunni (May 22, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> What's the outlook for growth? Seems everyone has one already.



i don't

... plus they seem to have a pretty good track record of inovation and i'd suspect that many people upgrade to the latest and greatest.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2015)

sweet deal on a faux-pro

http://electronics.woot.com/?ref=gh_el_2


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 30, 2015)

Amazon deal of the day is a Polaroid SX100 for $95
http://www.amazon.com/gp/goldbox/ref=nav_cs_gb


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 19, 2015)

goggle cam - $99 on woot

http://sellout.woot.com/offers/liquid-image-hd-offroad-goggle-camcorder-24?ref=cnt_dly_wobtn


----------



## Rushski (Feb 26, 2015)

If anyone needs GoPro accessories...  Bought some decent stuff from a place that was in China (didn't know when I ordered).  Everything did make it to the house and everything is decent quality.

BUT...  On Amazon this kit has pretty much everything you need and then some.  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00JBT6F3W/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

About the only thing this kit doesn't have is a "selfie-stick" as they're now calling them.  Got some good footage as a snowboarding friend with free hands did a nice job following...  Again, this one seems to be made well and is cheap.  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NAL1VR2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Footage from Sunapee last year - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUQipCIOyGo  Maybe not my best run, but I've done worse.


----------



## mlctvt (Aug 6, 2015)

Groupon has the Hero 3 or 4 for $129

https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-go...0d2526-d241-4cb5-8b13-3869ca5a2f4d_0_20150806


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 25, 2017)

cheap faux-pro on woot today

http://electronics.woot.com/plus/ipm-action-cams-1


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 17, 2017)

refurb GoPro Session 4 @ $99.99 on woot today

_pics or it didn't happen!_

https://www.woot.com/offers/gopro-hero-4-session-3?ref=w_cnt_gw_dly_wobtn


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 4, 2018)

gopro knock off for $50

https://electronics.woot.com/offers/xtremepro-4k-ultra-hd-sports-camera-bundle-11


----------

